# Is it possible for expats to gain NZ citizenship then live in AUS?



## ccmmss (May 13, 2016)

Hello!

I have visited both New Zealand and Australia and loved both. I am able to qualify as a skilled migrant for both. I would ideally want to retire and live most of my life in NZ, but I am also an artist and I can't deny that the Melbourne arts scene has more to offer. I know that if you become an Australian citizen you can live in New Zealand, is it doable the other way around?

I know that you HAVE to apply for a visa if you are simply a permanent resident, so I am only referring to a full-on citizen.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ccmmss said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have visited both New Zealand and Australia and loved both. I am able to qualify as a skilled migrant for both. I would ideally want to retire and live most of my life in NZ, but I am also an artist and I can't deny that the Melbourne arts scene has more to offer. I know that if you become an Australian citizen you can live in New Zealand, is it doable the other way around?
> 
> I know that you HAVE to apply for a visa if you are simply a permanent resident, so I am only referring to a full-on citizen.


If you have at least got permanent resident visa status in Aus you can live study and work in nz. You don't have to be an Aus citizen to do this, however it isn't the same the other way around.
If you are in nz, to live study and work in Aus you must be an nz citizen. You will not be allowed in to Aus to work if you only hold an nz resident or permanent residency visa.


----------

